# how to set Nexus 7 to USB Mass Storage mode?



## jinqi (May 26, 2013)

I want to  make my Nexus 7 's internal storage  as USB mass storage device( Not MTP mode), I tried *SGS3 Easy UMS 1.8 *but it only work with external Micro-SD card, does anyone know if there's a way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

I am also looking for this...or at least something easier than using one of the nexus tools programs....I think using an otg cable a usb drive can act as go between right?...save onto usb-unplug from otg-plug into pc-copy......right?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

